# S'mores



## mbeatty (Aug 24, 2003)

My daughters got this one from their Girls Scout troup.

The Girls Scouts sell "Animal Treasures" cookies that are basically large square shortbread cookies with chocolate coating on the bottom side. Sandwich hot marshmallows between two of them chocolate side in and you have something very close but easier to make and eat than the traditional smores.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We do them with Fudge Stripe Cookies! MMMMMMM!
Hey...how about using the Fudge Graham Craker cookies!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

mbeatty said:


> My daughters got this one from their Girls Scout troup.
> 
> The Girls Scouts sell "Animal Treasures" cookies that are basically large square shortbread cookies with chocolate coating on the bottom side. Sandwich hot marshmallows between two of them chocolate side in and you have something very close but easier to make and eat than the traditional smores.
> [snapback]81[/snapback]​


I was going to do the same thing with Keebler Deluxe Grahams last weekend, but they made us put our fire out due to high forest fire danger.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds good!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> mbeatty said:
> 
> 
> > My daughters got this one from their Girls Scout troup.
> ...


That stinks how can you camp without a campfire









Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MAN!! I need to go camping and make me some S'mores!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> MAN!! I need to go camping and make me some S'mores!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less than three weeks, Jim... Less than three weeks!









BTW, Welcome home. How was the Med?
(Sorry, don't mean to start a hijack here!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > MAN!! I need to go camping and make me some S'mores!!!
> ...


Besides presenting in front of 650 customers for 60 minutes, it was a great time. I'll tell you more in 3 weeks.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

HootBob said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > mbeatty said:
> ...


Well we started the fire so we had it for awhile until they made us put it out so then we had the pleasure of having smoke blow into the camper all night. The worst part though was the kids highjacked the Deluxe Grahams and snuck them into the house and they were gone before we could get any. Now I'm on a diet, so no smores for me


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.....our troop sells "All Abouts" which sounds the same as "Animal Treasures". I'll have to try that next time.

P.S. I bought extra "peeps" this year to try roasting. Someone last year mentioned that one.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

We just use milk chocolate frosting instead of the heshey bars.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wingnut said:


> We just use milk chocolate frosting instead of the heshey bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never thought of that, I may just have to try that









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use graham crackers and hershey's

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> I was going to do the same thing with Keebler Deluxe Grahams last weekend, but they made us put our fire out due to high forest fire danger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet I know where to get those Deluxe Grahams........

















Steve


----------

